# Cedar Post



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is there a reason you don't want to anchor your posts on concrete pillars instead of burying them?


----------



## bum4x4 (May 16, 2008)

Well, its going to be a 12’x12’ built around my out door kitchen/ bar area. I will be using 8x8 post and 4x12 beams with 2x10 rafters. We will be hanging swings off of three side of the pergola so I will need something that is very stable and not sway. My wife saw the swing ideal at a bar while we were on vacation in Mexico.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Don’t waste your money on 8x8 cedar. Have you priced that yet?

Use 6x6 pt post then wrap them above grade with 1x Cedar.

Put a shovel or two of gravel in the bottom of the hole and 2 90lb mixed sacks in each.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

How deep is your frost line?

Be safe, Gary


----------



## bum4x4 (May 16, 2008)

OK after doing more internet searches it would be best to install the post above grade. Also the way the main beams will interlock with each other I hope it will be stable enough. So I will be installing concrete pillows with brackets to install the 8x8 post. I'm thinking about a 10"x10" slab . Question, how thick do I make the slab?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bum4x4 said:


> OK after doing more internet searches it would be best to install the post above grade. Also the way the main beams will interlock with each other I hope it will be stable enough. So I will be installing concrete pillows with brackets to install the 8x8 post. I'm thinking about a 10"x10" slab . Question, how thick do I make the slab?


I don't know what concrete pillows are, but to support the posts, you need to sink sonotubes below the frostline.
Ron


----------



## bum4x4 (May 16, 2008)

Sorry, meant to say concrete pillars or concrete footing. Anyway I live in North East Texas so we don’t have much of a frost line. Thinking maybe digging down about a foot to 18”. Form up about a 10”x10” or 12”x12” put some rebar in the cement and place a stand off post bracket on top. See any problems with this?
Didn't want to use the round sleve with a square post on top for the footing.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bum4x4 said:


> Sorry, meant to say concrete pillars or concrete footing. Anyway I live in North East Texas so we don’t have much of a frost line. Thinking maybe digging down about a foot to 18”. Form up about a 10”x10” or 12”x12” put some rebar in the cement and place a stand off post bracket on top. See any problems with this?
> Didn't want to use the round sleve with a square post on top for the footing.


The footing you put in is designed to carry the weight of the structure above. So you would need to know what the weight of the structure will be before you pour the support.
Sounds like you haven't a clue, which doesn't bode well for the project. 
This isn't some ground level putz project that if it's a rolling abortion, no one will get hurt. Failure to do this correctly will kill someone. 
If you have a building dept, contact them for some guidance.
Ron


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

This can be done by a homeowner equipped with the right information but it's not something to be taken lightly. The OP just needs to do his homework first. I haven't research pergola construction myself yet but it sounds like something he would need a permit for.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jim F said:


> This can be done by a homeowner equipped with the right information but it's not something to be taken lightly. The OP just needs to do his homework first. I haven't research pergola construction myself yet but it sounds like something he would need a permit for.


God bless you Jim, for a voice of reason.
Ron


----------

